

Should we hack the hackers? - jgrahamc
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/09/cybercrime-should-we-hack-the-hackers

======
shiggerino
>senior banking officials reportedly lobbied for permission to track down
hackers’ computers and disable them

How, by DOSing the IP in your logs? Sounds like a lot of intermediary victims
whose computers and unsecured WiFi networks are going to get disabled while
the crackers get off scot-free.

